# Stripping Emissions from engine!



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

To start off, i will say that the county that i live in requires no emission control. With that said i will procede with what i have to say. Today i took off the AIV and the Oil collector (black box beside the AIV). also i took out the whole intake piping. the cone filter, the MAS, and all the rubber hoses that connect to it. now. after i completely took that out i had 3 holes to plug. which i did. Also i took out the intake muffler that i found lying under the little relay box. Now heres where it got hairy. I put the intake back on and plugged all the holes. ok. now that left me with a T on the right side of the valve cover (not actually a "T",but its the best i can describe it. Now i put a breather filter on the brass pipe that points straight twards the fron of the car, and left the one that points to the right out in the open. Now this left me with a small rubber hose that came from the block. it comes out right under the header heat sheild. It originally belonged to the oil seperator. now. i connected that to the metal pipe that ran from the AIV to the bottom of the exhaust manifold. All works well......it idels perfectally, runs great. and is almost twice as loud. and i have a little better throttle response! my theroy is that the air pumping through head is now going straight into the exhaust manifold through the metal pipe!but.......PROBLEM! now there is so much pressure in the engine that the oil dip stick blows out of its place at WOT and sprays oil all over my engine bay and causes the car to smoke like a broke down honda!. PLEAS PLEASE HELP ME! i don;t know what to do. where am i going wrong. (note) i havent done anything to the EGR system yet! will i need to reroute some hose or what!


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

well to much exhaust pressure is getting into the engine past the rings or the exhaust is being pushed back through whatever the hell kind of rig it is you just described, and pressurizing the engine. so try just cutting of the t part or whatever and just have the breather filter? and before you install that turbo get some total seal rings or at least some good aftermarket ones


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i know that others have done this befor, i was just wandering their set ups. cuse ive fuked my up somehow. I don't really know where the excess pressure is entering into the engine. but that shit sounds devestating. and this is my only ride for a year or 2. so thanks for any advise.!


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

try using duct tape on the dipstick
if you cant duct it fuck it j/k!
this happens on my car too i did the same thing but my oil doesnt spary like yours. i dont even think mine does at all
but what i did was easy
grab set of pliers and squeeze the circle part of the sipatick where it overlaps the dipstick tube but not to hard or it wont go on at all
just enough to make it snug over the tube

hope this helps


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i fixed the problem too. i just capped off the metal line coming from the AIV down to the exhaust manifold! actually i used a long shank lug bolt off an old ford truck. Ghetto as hell, but it works great! and thanks for the tip. its gonna help alot!


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! YOU'LL KILL A DOLPHIN IN BRAZIL IF YOU REMOVE YOUR EMISSIONS!!!!!!! 


I told you not to tell em you used a long shank lug nut. LoL


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *.......PROBLEM! now there is so much pressure in the engine that the oil dip stick blows out of its place at WOT and sprays oil all over my engine bay and causes the car to smoke like a broke down honda!. PLEAS PLEASE HELP ME! i don;t know what to do. where am i going wrong. (note) i havent done anything to the EGR system yet! will i need to reroute some hose or what! *


I was wondering.... where did you route the PCV Valve? if both in and out PCV hoses are tap i guess that's where the pressure build up is...


----------

